# How can a dog really be worth 1.5 million?



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

seriously? I mean i know dogs are expensive but the thought alone that its actually THAT expensive is sickening to me.

Tibetan Mastiff, 'Big Splash,' Becomes World's Most Expensive Dog


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Most i heard of before was 50k.But thats a whole new level.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Haha, hong dong... Who gives a F what somebody wants to pay for a dog called hong dong.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

thats alot of money for a dog.... someone would have to be pretty stupid!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

A-Train said:


> Haha, hong dong... Who gives a F what somebody wants to pay for a dog called hong dong.


hahahaha right! first thing, name change...

he looks HUGE at 11 months! lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

HAHA Hong Dong... Anyone seen Pretty in Pink - Long Duck Dong.... lmao

But yeaaah 1.5 million - now I know inflation is *outta control*


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha

and hell yeah! <3 cheesy 80's flicks!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

something is only worth as much as someone is willing to pay lol, N if someone is willing to pay that good for the person selling lmao .. .. A lil outta my price range I dont think I can justify spending $5000 on a dog let alone millions :S


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

WHAT??? I knew an old man in Joplin who had one cost him 1800 bucks and that dog was a menace to everyone and everydog walking the country road; until Hooch moved in next door, LOL then that dog got Hooch everytime he went to jump a dog on the leash or run someone down, LOL at least once a week my neighbor and I were poping them off each other, until I fell asleep on the couch one day and awoke to the sounds of sreaming neigbors trying to figure out how to get Hooch off their TBTN mastiff named Rex at 160lbs + the dog was big as or bigger than me; Hooch had it flipped and was tuggin on him much like "Strattons storry of Jocko on the Police dog" ran over and popped my stick in the side of his jaw, with an AHHT drop it and it was over.. Those people never once talked  on my dog or my skills, quite the contrary and they gave us eggs, and chickens all the time.. Afterward Rex knew his role and stopped as if the yard had an electric fence, even jumping the fence of the folks goat pen to get in from a fast movin Hooch.. TBTN mastiffs are good dogs I dont knock the dog but that dog is at most worth 1500 IMO thats Top NOTCH ... IMO game bred dogs are far more valuable; after all it where the REAL APBT comes from by design......... 

If you have that much money to spend on a dog you deserve the misery you cause yourself when your stocks crash and trusts crumble.. LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think I could find better things to investment 1.5 mill in and turn a profit. But to some price has no bearing if they want something bad enough and have the money to pay for it well who am I to tell them no knock yourself out.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I think I could find better things to investment 1.5 mill in and turn a profit. But to some price has no bearing if they want something bad enough and have the money to pay for it well who am I to tell them no knock yourself out.


 :goodpost: you know how much of Idaho I would own? LOL


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> :goodpost: you know how much of Idaho I would own? LOL


FH would be the "Potato King"!
Seriously, I couldn't afford the turds that come out of that dog


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> If you have that much money to spend on a dog you deserve the misery you cause yourself when your stocks crash and trusts crumble.. LOL


here here!!! lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Just like the goose that layed the "golden" egg that dog better s**t some golden nuggets! LMAO!!!  What a moron to pay that kind of money for a dog!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> something is only worth as much as someone is willing to pay lol, N if someone is willing to pay that good for the person selling lmao .. .. A lil outta my price range I dont think I can justify spending $5000 on a dog let alone millions :S


:goodpost: That's exactly right. Just because someone paid 1.5mil for a dog doesn't make it a better dog. It just means that they can afford it and are willing to pay for it.


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

Back in the late 90s people used to come from all over SE Asia to pick mushrooms from one small area of national forest in Oregon because of their supposed medicinal properties. A pound could run well over $100.00 (I heard people say they were being sold for as much as $500 a pound but never personally saw it).

To this day you can walk through the woods and collect antler sheds from deer and elk that you can sell to certain Chinese vendors and/or wholesalers for $15-20 per pound.

Point being that in Asian culture's status symbols like the dog are often more important than life itself. How others perceive you is extremely important. 

Having said that I can't imagine paying that kind of price for a dog. But then I've never had that much money just lying around so who knows...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

bsd13 said:


> Back in the late 90s people used to come from all over SE Asia to pick mushrooms from one small area of national forest in Oregon because of their supposed medicinal properties. A pound could run well over $100.00 (I heard people say they were being sold for as much as $500 a pound but never personally saw it).
> 
> To this day you can walk through the woods and collect antler sheds from deer and elk that you can sell to certain Chinese vendors and/or wholesalers for $15-20 per pound.
> 
> ...


I have a high respect for the Asian culture & medicinal practices. More so than most other cultures, including my own.

However, despite culture, I believe a dog must be s**ting bricks of pure gold, knit me cashmere sweaters & know 5 different languages for it to be worth 1.5 mil...


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

In the China the breed is very rare and exspensive. The red colour is a very very very rare colour by this breed.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Cindy1979 said:


> In the China the breed is very rare and exspensive. The red colour is a very very very rare colour by this breed.


VERY VERY VERY rare = 1.5mill lol still seems ridiculous. Is it related to the panda somehow that it wont breed


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

A-Train said:


> VERY VERY VERY rare = 1.5mill lol still seems ridiculous. Is it related to the panda somehow that it wont breed


You have grazy people in the world. LOL


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

A fool and his money are easily parted


----------

